# VLL - Village Life



## clowboy (12 March 2005)

Aside from the fact that it's downtrending does anyone have any thoughts or opinions on this stock?


----------



## tech/a (12 March 2005)

*Re: VLL*

Huge gap down on heavy volume and been falling eversince.
Nearly halved in value in 2 mths.Must have been an announcement of some sort for that sort of reaction.

What has sparked your interest?


----------



## doctorj (12 March 2005)

*Re: VLL*

VLL didn't meet profit targets for a variety of reasons detailed in their report.  A buying opportunity or not - you'll need to look into their management and business model to work that out.


----------



## clowboy (12 March 2005)

*Re: VLL*

Tech/A

Basically as DoctorJ stated they have downgraded there profits and this has cuased the SP to fall.  (IMHO the stock was overpriced prior to the profit downgrade anyway).

My interest is in the thought that the stock is now become more realisticly valued although it has not stoped falling.  If and when it changes trend I may well buy a parcel.

Generally speaking I see "baby boomer" etc stocks as having high potential (probaly why the SP ran so high to begin with).

DoctorJ - you are right only each individual can decide for him/her-self if a stock is value for money.

Just looking for other peoples opinions.

Thanx for your replies guys.


----------



## seaurchin (15 March 2005)

*Re: VLL*

noted the interst in seniors retirement homes as well when i read Shares mag.Dec. 2004...grey rental ...comminity life ..90cents down today near 50s?
I bought for investment ..in hindsight should have stp lossed it like my H/risk trades ..only i thougt long term ?? was i wrong! any VLL, PLF and CLF all have down trended in same time..coincidence or have retiremnet homes gone belly up?My thought is no....but ''property related stocks '' have been icluded like physical realestate prices we have now seen domestic retail property hit and interest rates rise ...thats the catalyst  i think ..opportunity ?
Well as you know management will be important and unfortunately my CLF has yet to deliver ?? hope they do pay dividend @ leat it will be an earner ..
cheers to you wish you better outcome than mine has been ..


----------



## clowboy (15 March 2005)

*Re: VLL*

Hi seaurchin,

Mostly I think that "retirement" stocks may simply have been overvalued and the bubble has burst cuasing them to freefall.

I do Not as yet own any VLL but am thinking along the same lines as yourself in that it is a longer term investment.

I think that VLL will fall further yet (well hoping anyway) and then I may well enter the stock.


----------



## doctorj (22 March 2005)

*Re: VLL*

Interesting chart so far for VLL. This chart includes today so far (20 odd mins into days trading)


----------



## silent knight (22 March 2005)

*Re: VLL*

The pattern of VLL, as shown in the post above, could have been an almost perfect example to show the shape of what Market Screens calls a "Bump and Run Reversal Bottom". It is certainly worth watching as the statistics are encouraging on this pattern


----------



## clowboy (9 May 2005)

*VLL*

Anyone have an opinion on the recent trading halt and today's announcment?


----------



## TjamesX (9 May 2005)

*Re: VLL*

Well I read the announcement and didn't really know what to make of it as I don't know anything about the company...... It seems as though the market has formed an opinion though, down 43% to 0.71c 

Why did they raise capital though ING?? seems like a lot of restructuring. All very confusing to me

TJ


----------



## TjamesX (9 May 2005)

*Re: VLL*



> Village Life Limited (VLL) shares collapsed over 40% in the first hour of trading this morning on news it has cut its net profit after tax forecast to $4.5 to $4.7 million from between $11.5 to $12.5 million for the financial year ending 30 June 2005. The company said this was necessary owing to “significant” further delays in the Village Life development program.




On first skim through the announcement I didn't notice the profit downgrade..... this is another one we can add to the profit downgrade thread


----------



## clowboy (9 May 2005)

*Re: VLL*

yea I think the market has been pretty savage to the share price though considering it has come of highs of over $2 and the company is still in development stage.

The profit downgrade has made it a potential buy for me (becuase of the lagging share price) but the ING side of things is all a bit confusing (except that they will be increasing shares on issue by 10%


----------



## stockman (10 May 2005)

*Re: VLL*

Doesn't make sense two weeks or so before the profit downgrade directors buy up big in the stock???? Why the hell would they do that? I've never seen anything like it. I hold CLF shares and have sold half due to the fact that I think the market hates the industry at the moment. CLF is paying capital back 6.5 cents per share this is a promise to the market from what management has told me. It is close to a 20% return!!! Sold half cause i ran with the market. Thoughts on the sector CLF and VLL especially. CLF basically in my eyes is a copy of VLL does anyone think it could go belly up or a takeover target? NTA 51 cents trading at 33 cents paying as said above 6.5 cents per share in October.


----------



## clowboy (10 May 2005)

*Re: VLL*

Vll is tracking on a dividend (forecast) of just over 10% now also but I would be very doubtful that they will pay the dividend.

From what I've now read (still havent fully looked into becuase of work taking all my time)  ING is buying a 19% stake in Village life trust (VTR) not VLL.

All in all I would think without positive anouncments by the company the share price is going to fall further given the current market.

Directors buying up on the stock is interesting Given that you would have to be a fool to think that the market would not savage the share price on a profit downgrade (maybee they didnt know????).  Long term I would think that the company has a solid foundation and until the directors start bailing out im still considering investing.


----------



## markrmau (7 June 2005)

*Re: VLL*

Comsec has removed VLL from margin lending list.


----------



## ghotib (7 June 2005)

*Re: VLL*

Trading is suspended. Still or again?? . 

Somebody implied that these retirement villages are Baby Boomer stocks. If that means that their profits depend on revenue from a vast boomer market, then they're going to have to wait at least 10 years. The oldest of the Boomers are only just turning 60; it's their parents and older siblings who need specialist retirement accomodation at the moment. 

I don't have information to choose between these companies, but I should think it's likely that one or two have been oversold.

Ghoti (aka Old Fart - and don't nobody call me that or I'll hit you with my walking frame)


----------



## markrmau (7 June 2005)

*Re: VLL*

I believe they extended their trading halt because they couldn't work out their financial position


----------



## krisbarry (21 June 2005)

*Re: VLL*

The slaughter continues for VLL or is that a blood bath.


----------



## krisbarry (3 July 2005)

*Re: VLL*

All's not too well in Village

By Chris Moriarty

July 03, 2005 

From:   

WITH the outlook for the new financial year looking a bit rocky, investors might be tempted into sectors where performance is pretty much guaranteed.

You would think that the retirement home and village business was one of these sectors. 
We all know that more and more older Australians are looking for a safe, well-managed place to call home. 

Despite the demand, running a retirement living business has proved surprisingly difficult for the management team at Village Life, one of Australia's largest retirement businesses. 

Village Life listed in December 2003 at $1.50. They set an expectation of $15.5 million profit this year. Everything was great and on January 4 this year the share price hit $2.88. 

Then shareholder Queensland Investment Corp started selling its stake. 

QIC are huge and well known as smart operators. 

On February 1, Village set a new profit target; down to $11.8 million. The share price dropped and steadied. 

On May 9 another announcement; profit would be around $4.5 million. 

On May 23 another announcement; ooops, ignore what we said two weeks ago, we don't know what our profit will be. 

On June 21 another announcement; profit would be around $1.5 million. 

Meanwhile, highly qualified independent director Brett Heading resigned due to a car accident. 

However, he didn't resign any of his other board postings; including a role as chairman of a quality biotechnology company. 

By now the share price had hit 28 cents. 

Leading market observer Nigel Finch from Macquarie Graduate School of Management says Village Life holds important lessons for investors. 

"Just because a market is booming don't assume companies in it are doing well," says Finch. 

"You have to look at the management; do they know what they are doing?" 

There are hard questions the Village Life team needs to answer. 

Why are occupancy rates low in a market where there is a shortage of beds? 

And why can't the company turn a decent profit even in the management services division? 

source: news.com.au


----------



## RichKid (13 July 2005)

*Re: VLL*

*Village Life to defend IMF class action*
SMH July 12, 2005 - 9:10PM

Troubled retirement homes company Village Life Ltd (VLL) says it will vigorously defend a class action sponsored by IMF Australia Ltd.

In a statement, Village Life said it remains committed to the principles of continuous disclosure.

"VLL intends to vigorously defend any ensuing litigious claims with respect to the actions of its board of directors and executive management team," it said.

"The company strongly refutes any allegations that loss and damage was sustained by shareholders as a result of VLL and its directors engaging in misleading and deceptive conduct."

Last Friday litigation funder IMF announced it would fund a class action against the group for alleged poor disclosure and possible misleading and deceptive conduct.

The allegations refer to claims by investors who purchased Village Life shares during its float in November 2003, and subsequently on the market.

The action alleges a possible contravention of the Corporations Act, the Australian Stock Exchange listing rules and provisions of the Trade Practices Act.

Village Life's prospectus had provided bullish construction and financial forecasts.

IMF has signed up a number of investors already and more are expected to join the action before the case goes to the NSW Supreme Court early next year.

Investors are upset that Village Life shares, which peaked at $2.79 on January 4 this year, fell to as low as 30 cents on June 23 in the wake of three profit downgrades in response to poor construction and lower profit expectations.

Village Life shares closed 2.5 cents higher at 39.5 cents.


----------



## blinkau (29 June 2006)

100% rise today, anybody get in on it?


----------



## Ken (28 September 2006)

I think  VLL could be one you put $500 you dont need and leave it untill everyone gets old.

its time will come again....

but not at the moment

a good investment for the grand kids!


----------

